
Your Vape Could Soon Have a Tracking Chip in It - pmoriarty
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3a8pxn/your-vape-could-soon-have-a-tracking-chip-in-it
======
JohnFen
> "I did have some privacy concerns about this in the beginning," Morris said.
> "But the people who would be using this information would be law-enforcement
> officials [...]

Wait, is he saying that there is no privacy concern because the only people
this would be useful for is cops? I don't see how that reduces the privacy
concerns much.

In any case, I wouldn't touch products that have this with a ten-foot pole.

